# בייבי סיטר לחתולים - כמה לשלם?



## nalap (4/4/08)

בייבי סיטר לחתולים - כמה לשלם? 
אני נוסעת לחו"ל ל11 יום ומישהי תישן בדירה שלי על מנת לשמור על החתולים - יש למישהו מושג כמה משלמים על דבר כזה?


----------



## בטסי (4/4/08)

אני לא יודעת אך אשמח לדעת!!!


----------



## P u s s i c a t (5/4/08)

תלוי מה היא תעשה 
אני בזמנו נסעתי לשבועיים לחו"ל ומישהי הגיעה כל יום לטפל בחתולים שלי עשינו חישוב שהיא תשקיע בהם כשעה ביום (זה מה שהיא יכלה.. למדה לבגרויות...) וחוץ מזה אם יבוא לה היא תשאר בדירה ללמוד או סתם להיות עם חברה לראות טלויזיה. לה היה "בית משלה" והם לא היו לבד כל היום לפי 25 ש"ח לשעה עשינו חישוב ויצא קצת יותר -350 ש"ח לכל התקופה המתוקה הזו התקשרה אליי כל יומיים מהדירה לעדכן אותי מה מצבם ולתת לי "לדבר אתם" ועוד אספה לי את הדואר שלא ישימו לב שהתיבה מתמלאת ויבינו שאין אפ'חד בבית. שילמתי לה בסוף 500 ש"ח ועוד הבאתי לה מתנה והיא היתה מבסוטה עד הגג היא היתה תיכוניסטית שעושה בייביסיטר בד"כ, גם לתינוקות וגם לחתולים שהבעלים שלהם נוסעים או לא נמצאים בבית הרבה שעות ורוצים שפעם ביום מישהו יעבור וישחק עם החתולים. לצערי אני כבר לא גרה באותה העיר... וחושבת בעצמי מה אני אעשה בשבוע הבא כשאני נוסעת ל-3 ימים... במיוחד כשהמפלצתון שלי ריך להתחיל לקחת תרופה עכשיו... שוקלת אם לא לדחות את ההתחלה כי בספק אם מי מאלה שישמרו עליו יצליח לדחוף לו כדור...


----------



## חתולה בשמלה (5/4/08)

היא גרה אצלך בחינם זה לא נחשב?../images/Emo3.gif


----------



## nalap (5/4/08)

היא לא צריכה את הדירה שלי - 
מדובר על בחורה בת 26 עם חיים ועבודה משלה היא לא צריכה את הדירה שלי היא עושה את זה כי היא אוהבת חתולים וצריכה עוד כסף. היא תנקה להם, תאכיל אותם ותשחק איתם - מדובר על שניים - זהו פחות או יותר. אני חשבתי על 60 או 70 ליום - מה דעתכם?


----------



## Mind Games (5/4/08)

נשמע לי סביר ביותר.


----------



## irisFridman (5/4/08)

נראה לי יותר בכיוון של 40-50 
אבל איך שבא לך.


----------



## GeJuFan (5/4/08)

המחירים שאני לוקחת 
היי nalap שמי מאיה וגם אני אנימלסיטר. אצלי המחירים משתנים בהתאם לפרמטרים מסוימים אחד מהם הוא כמות בע"ח בבית. אם יש לך עד שני חתולים מחיר של 50 ש"ח יהיה מתאים מאד. אם יש יותר משלושה חתולים מחיר של 70 ש"ח ליום הינו מכובד מאד. אם יש לך מעל 7 מחיר של 100 ש"ח יתאים לכמות. אני לוקחת גם תוספת של 10 ש"ח ליום על מתן תרופות וכן על האכלת חתולי רחוב. בנוסף אני גם מבקשת תוספת כספית מסוימת על מנת שאוכל לקנות מוצרי מזון בסיסיים. בשביל 11 יום אני חושבת שסכום של 250 ש"ח יספיק לה לקנות את מוצרי המזון הבסיסיים ביותר(עוף, לחם, גבינה, חלב, מעט ירקות ופירות וכן מוצרים בסיסיים נוספים) כל דבר אחר אני מוסיפה מכספי שלי או פשוט מביאה מהבית. אם עקב הסיטר אני נאלצת לשלם סכום גבוה יותר לנסיעה לעבודה היום יומית שלי אז אני מבקשת שהם ישלימו את ההפרש שנוצר. זה פחות או יותר מה שאני דורשת.


----------



## GeJuFan (5/4/08)

שכחתי לציין 
שאני ישנה בבית של הלקוח. אם זה מצב שהסיטר מגיע רק לשעתיים להיות אם החתולים ואז הולך אז אפשר מחיר גלובלי של 250 ש"ח לכל ה-11 יום.


----------



## utoo (5/4/08)

מאיה , מאיזה איזור את בארץ ?


----------



## GeJuFan (5/4/08)

אני מחולון 
ועושה סיטר באיזור ת"א ורבתי(חולון,אזור, בת ים, ראשל"צ, אזור) כל אזור מעבר לזה אין לי בעיה לעשות אבל רק אם יש רכב שאני אוכל להשתמש בו, מכיוון שאני עובדת בת"א ולומדת בראשון ואין לי רכב (לדאבוני הרב)


----------



## Mind Games (5/4/08)

הם משלמים לך על קניית מוצרי מזון בסיסיים 
עבורך? אני הייתי קט-סיטר במשך חודשיים ולא חשבתי בכלל לבקש כסף על משהו שהוא עבורי. מה ההצדקה לכך?


----------



## irisFridman (5/4/08)

אני גם לא רואה הצדקה לכך. 
מעבר לזה, המחירים שהיא ציינה נשמעים לי גבוהים מדיי. אני גם עושה קט-סיטר, וגם מעולם לא חשבתי לקחת תוספת על מתן תרופה או על האכלת חתולי-רחוב (להפך, את זה אני אעשה בהתנדבות גם אם יציעו תשלום ואשמח אם יבקשו ממני לעשות דבר מבורך זה. לספק את האוכל זה מספיק יפה מצד המאכיל).


----------



## מטעי הדובדבן (5/4/08)

אני יכולה לנסות להסביר מה ההצדקה לכך מנק' מבט 
של מי שנזקק לשירותי הסיטר...הסבר מאוד פשוט שמתאים גם לבביביסיטר לגורי אדם וגם לבעלי חיים- ההגיון הפשוט אומר שכשהסיטר מרוצה החיות מרוצות...ומיכוון שלא מדובר כאן על ,נניח, מנקה לבית שמקסימום ישאיר קצל ליכלוך או ישבור אגרטל, אלא על עינינים של בריאות/חיים או חס וחלילה מוות, אני מעדיפה שהסיטר ירגיש הכי טוב,הכי בבית הכי מאושר ולא מנוצל. לאנימלסיטר הקבועה שלנו אני כבר מתיחסת כאל בת.ועדיין...למרות שכר גבוה וכל התנאים הכי הכי שיש אני מרגישה בכל פעם מחדש שהייתי רוצה לצ'פר אותה עוד טיפונת.וכך אני עושה...


----------



## irisFridman (5/4/08)

לא לכולם יש את האפשרות ואת הפריבילגיה לשלם כך 
לכן עדיף למצוא קט-סיטר שתדאג לחתולים קודם כל כי אכפת לה, והיא תדאג אם יקרה משהו לחתולים בדיוק כמוך. אני יכולה להגיד לך, שגם אם אני עושה קט-סיטר לאנשים מעצבנים ביותר (קרה פעם אחת) - החתולים יקבלו את היחס הכי טוב שיש - כי מדובר בחתולים לפני הכל. שאר הדברים הם זניחים. אני גם יכולה להגיד שאני מאוד אתחשב במי שיש לו ריבוי בע"ח בבית ואין לו יותר מדיי אמצעים... לשלם לקט-סיטר כמו שציינת זאת פריבילגיה, וגם כשמדובר בילדים לא לכל האנשים יש את האפשרות לשלם שכר גבוה מהרגיל לבייביסיטר ולצ'פר אותה... אם אסע לחו"ל ואצטרך שישמרו לי על החתולים בבית ובחוץ לא הייתי רוצה ש"יקרעו אותי" במחיר.


----------



## B0NB0N (5/4/08)

הקטסיטר שלי הגיעה אליי פעמיים ביום 
האכילה 30 חתולים (בשני מתחמים שונים, לא מתחם אחד שזה קל יותר) וגם הוציאה את הכלבה לחצר להתאוורר. לקחה ממני 25 ש"ח ליום.   זה מה שמשלמים אצלנו ביישוב. אמרתי לה שהיא יכולה לישון בבית ולאכול מה שבא לה, אבל היא העדיפה לישון בבית שלה, והגיעה להאכיל ולשחק עם הכלבה. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 אמיתית.


----------



## מטעי הדובדבן (5/4/08)

חשוב לי בתור 'מעסיק' בכל עבודה שהיא 
לתת את התנאים הכי טובים שבאפשרותי.כמובן,שזה תלוי ביכולות המעסיק. בסופרפארם למשל, לא הסכימו במשך תקופה ארוכה שהקופאיות תשבנה במשך המישמרת. בעיקרון, למה שתשבנה בעצם? הרי תמיד יהיה מי שיסכים לעבוד בלי לשבת כי הוא זקוק לעבודה. אני לא חושבת שהייתי כמעסיק מנצלת זאת. דוגמא הפוכה- חברות הייטק שמספקות חדר כושר וטיולים לחו"ל לעובדים. הרי המון אנשים ירצו וירוצו לעבוד בחברה כ'אינטל' גם בלי חדר כושר.אז למה לטרוח? בגדול, הבייביסיטר והקט סיטר שלי מאוד הגונות והוגנות ולא דורשות הרבה. אבל אני מפקידה בידיהן את היקר ביותר לי ומרגע שהן הוכיחו את אהבתן לחיות וטיפול מסור הן תזכנה תמיד בתנאים הרבה יותר מהוגנים. ולא מדובר רק על כסף...מדובר על תשומת לב לפרטים קטנים. אם הקטסיטר אוהבת דיאט קולה , היא תמצא מקרר מלא. אם מכשיר חשמלי יתקלקל לפני נסיעתי אני אשתדל לתקן גם אם זה לא ממש נחוץ או דחוף לי כדי שיהיה לה נוח. בנסיעתנו האחרונה אחד החתולים גסס וזה דרש ממנה לוותר על לימודים ועבודה אחרת. היא פשוט נאלצה לשהות איתו המון שעות ביום כדי להזריק ולטפל וכו" (וגם פשוט כדי להנעים את זמנו של המסכן).ברור היה גם בלי שנדבר על זה שכל הוצאה /בעיה שניגרמת לה בגלל זה - אנחנו נפצה אותה (שוב, לא תמיד חשבון הוא כלכלי כי איך מפצים על העדרות משעורים? או ויתור על נסיעה להורים בערב חג?). יש מן הסתם רמות שונות של מחירים לאנימל סיטר, וזה תלוי הרבה ב-סיטר, אבל ,לדעתי בעיקר בבעלי הבית שרוצים להעניק למי שמטפל באוצר שלהם.


----------



## Mind Games (5/4/08)

יש הבדל בין רצון שלך לצ'פר לבין דרישה כזו של 
אנימל-סיטר.


----------



## GeJuFan (5/4/08)

אין הצדקה אלא היגיון בריא 
כיצור חי אני זקוקה לאוכל. זה תוספת כסף למוצרי מזון בסיסיים ביותר(לחם, חלב ירקות פירות וכו'). אם יש דברים מיוחדים שאני רוצה או אוהבת מעבר לדברים הבסיסיים אני או מביאה מהבית או משלמת מכספי שלי. זה אותו עיקרון כמו בהרבה מקומות עבודה שדואגים לספק לעובדים שלהם אוכל או בחינם או במחיר מוזל. אני לא רק עושה "עבודה" אלא גם חיה אצל הבן אדם בבית.


----------



## irisFridman (5/4/08)

וכשאת חיה בבית שלך את לא קונה את זה../images/Emo35.gif 
זאת נשמעת לי דרישה קצת מצחיקה... את גם ככה צריכה לקנות לעצמך אוכל... וחוץ מזה שזאת לא עבודה קבועה, וגם את לא צריכה לשלם על זה מס הכנסה, אז באמת לא ברור לי למה צריכים לממן לך אוכל... אבל איך שבא לך. אני רק אמרתי את דעתי.


----------



## P u s s i c a t (6/4/08)

לפי איך שזה נשמע 
מדובר בבחורה צעירה שעדיין גרה אצל ההורים ולכן אם היא לא ישנה אצלה היא לא מוציאה כסף על אוכל... זה הדבר ההגיוני היחיד שנראה לי אני יודעת שאם הייתי מכניסה מישהו לישון אצלי בבית זה היה : 1. מישהו שאני מכירה וסומכת עליו לחלוטין מעבר לחתולים (שהם נכון להיות ובתחומי הבית שלי הדבר הכי יקר לי בעולם) יש לי פה המון דברים אישיים, ואמנם אני לא חיה בבית של ציוד יקר במיוחד אבל הוא כל מה שיש לי... 2. מישהו שגר בדירה משלו, אם עכשיו אם בעבר ממ שלא היה מתאים לי שהיה קורה משהו בבית שבנאדם לא יודע איך להתמודד איתו כי זו פעם ראשונה שהוא חי לבד....כשהדבר היחיד מבחינתי שצריך להעסיק אותו כשהוא אצלי זההילדים שלי (לדוג'? לגרום להצפה של מכונת הכביסה.. כי לא שמו את הצינור במקום.. לגרום לשריפה של הדוד כי שכחו לכבות אותו... או של הבית כי לא ממש יודעים להפעיל גז... מה קורה אם מגיע חשבון דחוף / מכתב דחוף וכד'. אמנם החתולים הם המטרה העיקרית, אבל מכיוון שאני גרה בדירה שכורה יש לי אחריות גם כלפי הבית.. שאם חלילא יקרה משהו.. זה יעלה לי כל כך הרבה כסף שלא ישאר לי כסף לאוכל. בשבילי ובשביל החתולים) 3. מישהו עם רכב - אם חלילא קורה משהו לאחד החתולים לא הייתי רוצה שהוא ימות כי לקטסיטר לא היה איך להגיע לוטרינר... 4. מישהו שגם אם עובד בעבודה אחרת / לומד זה לא משהו שמשאיר אותו שעות על גבי שעות מחוץ לבית, שאז לא עשיתי שום דבר בזה שנתתי לו לישון אצלי כל השאר כמו: אהבה לחתולים, נסיון בחתולים כולל ח"מ (חתולים מניאקים... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  ) מתן תרופות, יכולת הבחנה אם החתול חולה / פצוע, אכפתיות, אהבה של החתולים שלי, אחריות, אמינות, ומבחינתי לפחות, אחד שלא מעשן - או אם מעשן אז לא ליד החתולים שלי - ולא בתחומי הבית, ובטח לא "חומרים לא חוקיים"  - כל אלה טריוויאליים ונכללים בדרישות של כל מי שבא לטפל בחתולים שלי - ולא משנה אם זה לשעה פעם בחצי שנה או לישון לגבי הדרישה - גם לי היא נראית תמוהה משהו... כי ברוב מקומות העבודה בהם עבדתי עד היום לא סיפקו לי ארוחות, בטח לא 6 ארוחות ביום.. קפה, תה, שתיה קלה - גם ככה יש בבית ובטוחה שאף אחד לא מונע ממנה להשתמש מה גם שזה שאת נשארת לישון אצל מישהו בזמן שאת נוסעת ללימודים / עבודה קבועה - אומר שאת לא נמצאת שם 24/7 וממתי מעסיק צריך לספק לך סנדביצ'ים לאוניברסיטה?.... אבל - "דרישות" הן סה"כ חלק מהתנאים עליהם דנים בהסכם עבודה מכל סוג שהוא ובסופו של דבר אם יש עובד עם דרישות - יהיו המוזרות ביותר שיהיו - ומעסיק שמוכן לקיים אותן - יש הסכם עבודה אם אין - כנראה שמתפשרים או מחפשים עובד / מעסיק אחר חייבת להודות שלא הייתי רוצה שעל החתולים שלי ישמור מישהו שמרגיש שהתפשר על הדרישות שלו... ככה שאו שהייתי מכבדת אותן, או שהייתי מחפשת מישהו אחר


----------



## GeJuFan (6/4/08)

אכן אני בחורה צעירה (21) 
שעדיין גרה בבית אימי. מכיוון שאני לא לומדת כשלושה פעמים בשבוע אין לי ברירה אלא לעבוד ברבע משרה ועל כן השכר הקבוע שלי מספיק בדיוק לדברים מסוימים - אוכל וחול לחתולות, חשבון נייד תשלום על הלימודים וזהו פחות או יותר, אם הייתי מרוויחה שכר שבו היה נשאר לי מספיק עודף בבנק לקנות מוצרי מזון יש מצב שלא הייתי מבקשת את הכסף בשביל מזון. ד"א בשמירות שהן ארוכות במיוחד -חודש ומעלה - אני אפילו לא מבקשת את הכסף לאוכל או לכל הדברים האחרים כי הסה"כ הוא מספיק גבוה שאני אוכל להוציא ממנו את הכסף למזון. כמו שרשמת גם לך יש דרישות מסוימות מהסיטר, רובן ככולן הגיוניות מאד, ואם אני אצטרך יום אחד לקחת את שירותיו של קטסיטר סביר להניח שרוב הדברים האלו יכללו ברשימת הדרישות שלי. גם כל אנימל סיטר שמכבד את עצמו אוטומטית יחשוב לבד על כל הדברים הללו. וכמו שאמרת בכל הסכם עבודה לכל אחד מהצדדים יש דרישות, היופי זה שאפשר להגיע לפשרה. אם הבן אדם לא רוצה שאני אגע במכונת הכביסה אז אני אכבס ביד- סוף העולם הרי לא יגיע בגלל שאני כיבסתי ביד. או אם הוא לא רוצה שאני אביא אנשים לבית (והיו לי כמה כאלו) אני מכבדת את זה לחלוטין ולכן אומר לחבריי שאני מתנצלת אבל בפעם הזו הם לא יוכלו לקפוץ לכוס קפה אלא אני אקפוץ אליהם. וגם דוגמא הפוכה מהצד של הסיטר אני למשל מבקשת מהבן אדם שידאג שלבע"ח יהיה מספיק אוכל וחול ותרופות אם צריך וכן שהוטרינר יהיה מודע שהמעסיק לא בארץ ושאם קורה מקרה חירום שהם ידעו שאני יהיה זו שהגיע אם הבע"ח. המעסיק מכבד את הדרישות שלי כמו שאני מכבדת את הדרישות שלו (וכמו שנאמר יש אנשים שהם לא הכי נעימים ואם דרישות שנראות מוזרות בעליל אבל זה הבית שלו ואני רק דרה במקום זמנית לכן עליי לכבד את דרישותיו).


----------



## נקודה חמודה (6/4/08)

אני חושבת שהתשלום שאת לוקחת הוא הוגן מאד 
אם יקחו את החתולים לפנסיון ישלמו הרבה יותר פר יום, החתול יעבור טראומה בגלל מעבר למקום לא מוכר. החתול מקבל את האוכל הטוב ביותר, ליטופים אישיים, שיגרה, חול נקי, אין סכנה לקבלת מחלות שיעברו מחיות אחרות, תשומת לב אישית. בנוסף את שומרת על הבית כנגד גנבות, דואגת לניקיונו(הוצאת הפסולת של החתולים), מי שנתן תרופה לחיה שלא שלו יודע שזה דבר מפחיד מאד ונגמר בדרך כלל בשריטוט או נשיכות לכן מגיע לך תוספת הסיכון. בסה"כ המחיר הכולל הוא לא כל כך גדול וזוכרים בשקט נפשי. אם היית לוקחת לפי משכורת מינימום ולפי 8 שעות ביום (כולל שינה בבית) היית מגיעה לאלפי שקלים בחודש.


----------



## irisFridman (6/4/08)

אבל פנסיון עולה כ-50-60 ליום, מקסימום 70...


----------



## נקודה חמודה (6/4/08)

ואת משווה פנסיון למישהי שמטפלת אישית רק בחתול 
שלך?


----------



## irisFridman (6/4/08)

אני התייחסתי אך ורק למה שאת אמרת 
ציטוט שלך - "אם יקחו את החתולים לפנסיון ישלמו הרבה יותר פר יום". כתבתי שזה לא לגמרי נכון, כי זה באמת לא לגמרי נכון. לא השוותי שום-דבר לכלום.


----------



## P u s s i c a t (6/4/08)

תארתי לעצמי 
וזה לא כביקורת או משהו "פסול" אלא כמשהו שפשוט נראה לי הגיוני לפי ה"דרישה" רק אם אפשר להעיר לך הערה קטנה... שיכולה לשמש אותך לכל החיים רשמת "אם הייתי מרוויחה שכר שבו היה נשאר לי מספיק עודף בבנק לקנות מוצרי מזון יש מצב שלא הייתי מבקשת את הכסף בשביל מזון." ולטעמי זה הדבר הכי לא נכון לחשוב עליו אולי לך זה נראה הגיוני מהמקום שאת היום לא מרוויחה מספיק... ואולי לצורך העניין של שמירה על חתולים שזה דבר שאת אוהבת זה פחות קשיח מבחינתך. אבל בכל עבודה שתעבדי בה בעתיד - תמיד תבקשי מה שמגיע לך לפי מה שאת עושה. כלומר כמה שווה שעת עבודה שלך אם את חושבת שההשקעה שלך שווה 100 ש"ח לשעה זה מה שתבקשי (לצורך הדוגמא) גם אם אבא שלך זה גאיידמק ואין לך שום בעיות כלכליות אם את חושבת שדברים אחרים מגיעים לך על מנת שתבצעי את העבודה שלך כמו שצריך - זה מה שתבקשי - ובכלל לא רלוונטי אם יש לך עוד הכנסה מעבודהאחרת/ דירה שאת משכירה, זכיה בטוטו, או מהבית לכל דבר בעולמנו הקט יש מחיר ואת צריכה לדעת מה המחיר שלך כאמור - כשלי שמרה על החתולים הבחורה שגרה לידי, שילמתי לה לפי מה שהיא ביקשה ממני ומכל שאר בעלי החתולים באזור. הודעתי לה שהיא יכולה לאכול ולשתות מה שבא לה כשהיא אצלי (והיא אפילו לא ישנה אצלי...) ואפילו קניתי "כיבודים" שבד"כ אני לא מחזיקה בבית ברור שדאגתי שיהיה מספיק אוכל וחול ואפילו יותר מהרגיל - שלא יחסר לה דבר ושתתעסק בטיפול בהם נטו - ועוד בסוף, בגלל שידעתי שהיא תיכוניסטית, ובגלל שדיברנו כמה פעמים וידעתי על התכניות שלה לנסיעה אחרי הלימודים ולפני הצבא עוד "צ'יפרתי" אותה כי בא לי אבל לא סיכמנו שכרעבודה לפי הצרכים שלה לנסיעה לחו"ל או הלימודים שהיא מתכננת לשלם עליהם. זה כבר שיקולים שלה עם עצמה לי היא הציגה רק מה שהיא "דורשת" עבור העבודה שוב. יודעת שעם חתולים זה קצת אחרת... וגם אני בעבר שמרתי לא פעם על בעלי חיים של חברות / שכנים גם לתקופות ארוכות, כשהיה לי מספיק כסף משלי, ללא תשלום בכלל. לא של ארוחות וגם לא לשעה היתה לי חברה שפעמיים בשנה נסעה לארה"ב ובכל פעם ישנתי אצלה ושמרתי לה על גדוד החתולים והכלב. בהתחלה זה היה ללא תשלום. אחרי כמה פעמים, כבר עברנו לתשלום כי כבר לא היה לי כסף מיותר ועל מנת לישון אצלה 3 שבועות בבית ולטפל בכל כך הרבה בעלי חיים - (ובנוסף לסוע אליי הביתה לטפל בשלי כל יום...) נאלצתי לדחות עבודות בתקופה שבה חיפשתי עבודה. אז התייחסנו לזה כאל עבודה לכל דבר ולסיכום - כל זמן שאת מקבלת מה שאת רוצה /צריכה וכולם מאושרים, כולל החתולים שהם בעצם הכי חשובים פה - הכל מצויין


----------



## GeJuFan (6/4/08)

לא לומדת- כן לומדת 
ועוד עברתי על התגובה איזה שלושה פעמיים לפני ששלחתי. זה מה שקורה כשתכותבים הודעה אם חתולה שיושבת על הברכים אשר דורשת על ידי דחיפת ראשה לידי פינוקים.


----------



## irisFridman (5/4/08)

אגב, 
בכל המקומות שעבדתי בהם לא רק שלא סיפקו אוכל, אלא אפילו במקום אחד הורידו לנו מהמשכורת כסף על אוכל בין אם אכלנו או לא (כמובן שעזבתי את העבודה הנוראית ההיא מהר מאוד).


----------



## מטעי הדובדבן (5/4/08)

../images/Emo9.gifדי ענית לעצמך...(העב' שעזבת...) 
מעסיק צריך לכבד את עובדיו, וגם אם אין דרישה כזו מצדם הוא צריך לתת את המקסימום שבאפשרותו. ככה זה..יש מקומות הוגנים ויש שמנצלים.


----------



## Mind Games (5/4/08)

ההבדל בין מקום הוגן למנצל לא קשור רק לאוכל 
ולפי התשובה של איריס לא ניתן להסיק שזה קשור רק לאוכל. אני עבדתי בכמה מקומות עבודה ורק באחרון יש מטבח עם אוכל ואפשר להכין לעצמך ארוחות בוקר וצהריים וגם לקחת משהו באמצע כחטיף אבל ממש לא בכל מקום זה ככה ושאר המקומות שעבדתי בהם היו הוגנים גם אם לא נתנו מזון / תלוש לארוחה.


----------



## מטעי הדובדבן (6/4/08)

בודאי שלא קשור רק לאוכל... 
ותנאים טובים כוללים גם הטבות כלכליות וגם יחס טוב. איכשהו...(ואנלא מדברת על מקומות שלא יכולים להרשות לעצמם לשלם אבל מפצים ביחס הוגן ולמעלה מזה) , לא פעם זה הולך ביחד...ניצול כלכלי ומנטאלי.עובדים זרים למשל?


----------



## Mind Games (6/4/08)

למה להרחיק עד עובדים זרים? 
ודווקא בתור אחת שעובדת בסיעוד אני מכירה הרבה משפחות שנותנות לעובדים הזרים תנאים טובים מאוד ולא מנצלות. מה עם עובדי ניקיון? מאבטחים? מלצרים שעובדים על בסיס טיפים בלבד?


----------



## Mind Games (5/4/08)

לא רואה הצדקה ולא הגיון בריא. הרי גם בבית שלך 
יש לך את כל המוצרים הבסיסיים אז תביאי איתך או במקום לקנות שיהיה בבית שלך תקני שיהיה לך בבית שבו את עושה אנימל-סיטר. הרבה מקומות עבודה לא משלמים על ארוחות וגם אם כן - זהבד"כ עבור משרה מלאה. אנימל-סיטינג זו לא משרה מלאה. גם כששמרתי חודשיים וחצי על 2 חתולים בבית של הבעלים - עבדתי במשרה מלאה ולאחר מכן החלפתי חול, דאגתי למים ואוכל ולתשומת לב אך מבחינת הזמן הדרוש זה אפילו לא רבע משרה. גם אם צריך לתת תרופה ואפילו להאכיל כל יום זה לא מגיע למימדים של משרה מלאה וגם לא לחצי משרה (20 שעות שבועיות). אם יש לך כסף לקנות את כל הדברים האלה אצלך בבית אמור להיות לך כסף לקנות את הדברים האלה גם אצל בעלי החיות. להציב את זה כדרישה נראה לי מוגזם.


----------



## B0NB0N (5/4/08)

20 עד 25 ש"ח ליום 
כך אני משלמת לקט סיטר שלנו וכך משלמים. היא הרי תישן בדירה שלך ולא תגיע במיוחד, אז אין פה טירחה מיוחדת וגם אם כן, כך משלמים.   גם בפנסיון. נסיעה טובה


----------



## nalap (5/4/08)

תודה  
קודם כל תודה לכולכם על כל התשובות  בכל אופן מדובר במישהי שאני מכירה טוב ואני רוצה שהיא תהיה מרוצה כדי שהחתולים שלי יהיו מרוצים. אני מתכוונת לשלם לה 70 ש"ח ליום שזה די תואם את עניין ה-50 + כסף לאוכל לעצמה - האמת שאני התכוונתי לקנות לה מצרכים בסיסיים בכל מקרה סתם כי אני "פולנייה" טובה  האמת כאשר זה מגיע לאושר של החתולים שלי לא איכפת להוציא עוד קצת ולהיות רגועה שטוב להם.


----------



## ציפציף1 (6/4/08)

גם אני גובה 70 ש"ח ליום טיפול (ללא לינה) 
אני בהחלט חושבת שאני שווה את המחיר ומי שאיכפת לו מהחתולים שלו שידאג למישהי/ו אמין/ה שבהחלט יודע/ת עבודותו/ה נאמנה ועושה אותה עם כל הלב.


----------

